# Vorteile DDR4 gegenüber DDR3



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Mai 2017)

*Vorteile DDR4 gegenüber DDR3*

Hallo Zusammen,

eigentlich wollte ich in meine alte Z87 Plattform  kein Geld mehr investieren und mir dieses Jahr ein RyZen System aufbauen, aber so ganz überzeugt mich deren Spieleleistung nicht. Zum Arbeiten wird der Rechner nicht benötigt. Jetzt habe ich zuerst den alten i5 geben einen günstigen gebrauchten i7 ersetzt und sehe nun, dass auch DDR3 Speicher bei besseren Leistungswerten günstiger als DD4 RAM ist.  

jeweils die billigsten 2400er:
DDR3 98,-€ G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (F3-2400C11D-16GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
DDR4 112,-€ G.Skill Flare X rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16-39 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Zumindest, wenn man seriöse Händler bevorzugt, es gibt auch minimal günstigeren DDR4. Was ist das los, oder übersehe ich eine gute Eigenschaft von DDR4? DDR3 Preise fallen schon wieder, DDR4 steigt weiter. Ab 80,-€ für den 2400er DDR RAM würde ich zuschlagen


----------



## Tolotos66 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Vorteile DDR4 gegenüber DDR3*

16GB G.Skill Value DDR4-2133 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit - DDR4-2133 (PC4-17066U) - Hardware, Notebooks. Kann man übertakten. Hier mal ein Artikel zum Thema DDR3 vs DDR4: DDR3 vs. DDR4-RAM: Welcher Arbeitsspeicher ist besser fur Gamer? - CHIP. 
Wenn Du mit Deiner Plattform zufrieden bist, behalte sie doch einfach. Spar das Geld und hol Dir in 2-3 jahren was richtig FETTES 
Außer Du hast Deine Bastelwut nicht unter Kontrolle   Das kenn ich ebenfalls 
Gruß T.


----------



## drstoecker (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Vorteile DDR4 gegenüber DDR3*

Was mir spontan dazu einfällt, höhere Geschwindigkeit und geringe Spannung.


----------



## Scope92 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Vorteile DDR4 gegenüber DDR3*

Die Preisentwicklung von RAM ist ja schon ein längst bekanntes Problem, die Zulieferer kommen einfach nicht hinterher mit der Bestellung und die Preise sollen ja sogar noch weiter steigen. Ich würde als Vorteil aufjedenfall das Angebot an DDR4 SPeicher nennen. Denn DDR3 wird früher oder später auf den märkten aussterben und du kannst die dinger dann nurnoch über Gebrauchtprotale besorgen. Entscheidend ist dies wenn es um das Thema RAM-Aufstockung geht für das System also Bsp. von 8-->16GB. 

Ich habe kürzlich mein System umgerüstet da ich einen i5 6600k verbaut habe darf man ja laut Erfahrungen und Intels Empfehlung max. 1,35V RAM laufen lassen. Da mein altes Mainboard DDR3 nur untersützte musste ich auf die blöden 1600 DDR3L Riegel zurückgreifen. Jetzt habe 3000 (3200OC) MHz DDR4 und muss sagen man merkt einen unterschied bezüglich ansprechverhalten.


----------



## claster17 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Vorteile DDR4 gegenüber DDR3*

Es stellt sich gar nicht erst die Frage, was besser ist, da man durch die Plattform keine andere Wahl hat. Wenn Ryzen nichts für dich ist, gibt es auch keinen Grund über DDR4 nachzudenken.


----------



## amdahl (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Vorteile DDR4 gegenüber DDR3*

Ein Aspekt den man nicht ganz außer Acht lassen sollte:
DDR3-2400 ist schon ordentlich außerhalb der offiziellen Spezifikationen. Du brauchst (bei Intel) ein Z-Board und musst hoffen dass du so hoch takten kannst. Dem Stromverbrauch kommt das auch nicht zu Gute.
DDR4-2400 hingegen ist bei Kaby-Lake Standard. Läuft immer mit 1.2V Betriebsspannung. Die 1.65V mit denen die Gskill Ares angegeben sind sind ja auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.

Aber es ist schon richtig, die Frage nach dem RAM stellt sich in den meisten Fällen ja gar nicht, man nimmt eben das was die Plattform unterstützt. Nur wegen DDR4 aufzurüsten wäre in den meisten Fällen Käse.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Vorteile DDR4 gegenüber DDR3*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Außer Du hast Deine Bastelwut nicht unter Kontrolle


Das ist ein wesentlicher Teil ... 



drstoecker schrieb:


> Was mir spontan dazu einfällt, höhere Geschwindigkeit und geringe Spannung.


Klar, geringere Spannung natürlich, das spart dann schon mal ein ganzes Watt, vielleicht sogar derer zwei.
Zur Geschwindigkeit sehe ich nicht, dass DDR3-2400, *CL11-13-13-31 *langsamer sein soll als  DDR4-2400, *CL16-16-16-39 *



claster17 schrieb:


> Es stellt sich gar nicht erst die Frage, was besser ist, da man durch die Plattform keine andere Wahl hat. Wenn Ryzen nichts für dich ist, gibt es auch keinen Grund über DDR4 nachzudenken.


Nicht so schnell. Es geht um das enfache Thema, ob man noch Geld in alte Plattformen versenkt, um ein paar 
Minimal FPS zu gewinnen, ich könnten die vorhandenen langsamen 1600er noch in andere Rechner stecken,
oder ob das alles Kinderkram ist und ich das Geld lieber sparen sollte für den nächsten Intel Sechskerner oder
einen RyZEN refresh im nächsten Jahr mit einer Handvoll guten Optimierungen.  So wirklich sehe ich noch nicht,
das ein i7-4770K mit 4500 GHZ und 2400er RAM in den nächsten Jahren an ernste Grenzen stößt. Statt einer
neuen Plattform dann lieber Geld in einen Gsync Monitor, der auch 60-144Hz sauber darstellt.

Klar ist 3200 DDR4 RAM schneller als 2400er DDR3, aber auch erheblich teurer, dass DDR3 Gelumpe wird schon
wieder billiger. Ich wollte bei 60,-€ für 16GB 2400er zuschlagen und zögerte zu lange  



amdahl schrieb:


> ... Nur wegen DDR4 aufzurüsten wäre in den meisten Fällen Käse.


Die Frage ist anderes gemeint. Erst einmal wollte ich verstehen ob DDR4 RAM mit merklich höheren Latenzen
trotzdem schneller als DDR3 RAM mit selber Frequenz aber merklich niedrigeren Latenzen ist. Und dann gibt
es noch die Entscheidung, jetzt noch neuen RAM für den alten Haswell Plunder kaufen, vor allem, weil es
besser mit WIN 7 läuft und ich ahne, das Skylake / Kaby Lake bzw. RyZEN mit WIN7 mehr Probleme machen 
wird. Updates und so. Oder ob ich mir das Geld spare. Aber ich sehe noch nicht die wirkliche Notwendigkeit
für mehr als i7-4770K, also wirklich nicht....


----------



## FortuneHunter (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Vorteile DDR4 gegenüber DDR3*

Schau mal hier. Das könnte deine Fragen beantworten:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OY7ERUzE8ds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

